# Hymer Mercedes Automatic Gearbox Problem



## BruceandDeb (Mar 9, 2013)

Any advice on the following please?

I have Hymer with 2.8 Mercedes Sprinter engine with automatic stick shift gear box. Manually goes through gears 1, 2 & 3 to 4 but will not change into 4th and same in fully auto into drive (on Hymer 4th) 1, 2 ,3 and not going dropping into 4th. 

We are in France and limped slowly to friends. Any help/advice appreciated. Thought it may be a sensor but do not know automatic gear boxes. I am however prepared for bad news.


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

We have a Rapido with Merc 2.2 fully auto.
Recently in Morocco we experienced the auto not changing down, the engine therefore not revving high enough and being unable to exceed 45mph
Turned out to be nothing to do with the auto box but the failure of a throttle body (part of the fuel injection system).
It required a couple of hours of a man with a Mercedes Star computer to identify the problem.
It subsequently required us to wait 3 weeks for a part to arrive from Merc in Germany but that's a whole different story.
My point is (finally) that your problem may not be with the gearbox because the engine management system makes decisions to shut down or limit various things to protect the engine.
My advice is to take it somewhere that has access to the correct diagnostics kit. I was impressed with the Star computer system as I looked over the technicians shoulder while he worked. I must admit to being nervouse when they fitted the new part in case it didn't solve the problem or maybe revealed another problem but in the end all was well and we were back on the road again.
Don't delay getting it sorted as we did break down totally while we were waiting for our part. Fortunately we were camped next to a nicel beach at the time and the weather was fab so it was no great hardship.
I do hope your problem is not serious


----------

